# replacement sub for a bazooka tube



## REDLINEse-r (Jan 28, 2003)

im in need of a replacement sub for my 10" bazooka el series tube. i have seen some on ebay that have JL w0's and a RF sub in them. i would like to know which others will be a direct fit. does a cerwin vega vega fit? thats what im interested in.
thanks.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

you should ditch the bazooka and go for some Real sub, no offense of course, but i have several freinds with the bazooka "sub in a can" and it sounds like SHIT


----------



## REDLINEse-r (Jan 28, 2003)

really? you think so?
well i now have a single 12" cerwin-vega vega series sub being pushed by an old school punch 200ix and it does not sound as "nice" as my old bazooka sub with the paper cone being pushed by my ppi art series a404 amp. granted it wasn't as loud, but i think the sound quality rivals that of my cerwin vega.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

my friend had a 10 or 12" bazooka tube in his tiny ranger pickup and you could barely hear the bass, I mean I could put my foot on the tube itself and feel a little vibration, he would crank up the boost on his headunit and be like, "hey you guys here that bass??" and we would just sit there and not say a word. My single 12" rattles my skull apart with the bass on +2, on +6 every part of the car is shaking and I can't stand to be inside even with the windows down. I say definately ditch the bazooka and go for something worth listening to (no offense).


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

my sister had a bazooka tube in her crx, D ) but it sounded hella good. it bumps the hell out of that little car.


----------



## REDLINEse-r (Jan 28, 2003)

i just want something that sounds good, not necessarily LOUD.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

I'm with you on that. I really don't want to hear all sorts or rattling noises when I'm trying to listen to my music.


----------

